# stauterbilt boats



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

wel i finally found what i've been looking for, a 15 1/2 foot stauter ceder point special. i pick it up this weekend in mobile. i've been wanting one of these for a long time so i can explore some of the rivers and bayous around OB and p'cols.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*nothing like a wooden boat*







congradulations, i have 2 wooden boats, this one 1960 simmons:thumbup:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

how many 50 to 60 year old fiberglass boats do you see left?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

not many


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

That is awesome Driscoll. Enjoy it, I know you will.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Cool boat. I used to have a '57 model. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I recently found a 73 model center console stauter. Like you Ive been looking for many years. Its like finding your old high school sweetheart and she still looks the same. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

it's very similar to what i used to putt around on bayou grande in late fifties and early sixties when i was in my early teens except i had a 35hp johnson, man we used to ski everyday behind that 35, imagine skiing behind a 35 today.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Nothin like a Stauter My daddy had one the "Ole Man built on his back porch in the early 40s I had a 61 model CPS now I have custom built 15 Bait Boat should last me until I die. BTW keep it in a shed or garage and don't beat it up and it will last forever


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

There was one on the side of hwy 29 by Detriot for sale last weekend. Looks just like the one you just bought.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Grew up fishing on a 16 ft Stauter in Mobile my buddy's dad had when we were teenagers. We went in every slew, pond, bayou and river in Mobile and even went to the west end of Dauphin Island a time or two and shark fished in it.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice find! I caught my first fish out of an old Stauterbilt that my grandad had (and still owns today). That was 19 years ago I'm 22 now), and we even won a junior angler bream tournament in in when I was 4 years old. It's still in great shape sitting in the barn at their farm, just no motor on it though.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Its like finding your old high school sweetheart and she still looks the same. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
haa haa ,.....it ain't happenin brother. Now you can go back to sleep ...........


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha, still have my old girlfriend in the garage.....custom built for me in 92. way past time to refit.


----------

